# Sporting good store moving sale.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Local Sporting goods store is moving across town and is having sales on remaining inventory so they don't have to move it.

Been looking for years for a back pack big enough to hold some of my bulky hunting gear and with straps long enough to fit over bulky hunting clothing.

Finally found one I was willing to buy yesterday.
$69.00 regular price $18.00 on sale. Who says the mark up isn't all that bad!!!!!

I can put my home made E caller in this thing and have room for a thermos of Tea.







 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I love those sales , we had a hardware store go out of business , actually I sort of wondered what took so long he was a rather unfriendly sort and his prices and attitude had a lot of people driving to the next town to buy hardware. any way his prices started looking very good at 80% off at 90 I bought every oddball plumbing fitting left.

good packs for the broad of shoulder and large in size are hard to find without spending a lot


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice score.


----------

